# Impressive book cover illustrations



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

Some of them are so minimalist yet overwhelming at the same time – when you manage to make these two attributes comply with each other it means you have created something unique. It is widely known that it is difficult to create great book cover designs, because it has to encompass everything the book is about on a relatively small area without suffocating or confusing the reader. In my opinion, logos are the single more difficult things to design compared to covers (for books, music albums or anything else you can think of). Speaking as an passionate book reader, I would just love to have all of these books in my library just because of the cover illustrators – isn’t that a paradox?

The illustrators that created the following designs are experienced ones and apparently highly acquainted with the themes of the book, the impact they had across time and the public’s general perception of them.


----------



## donny33 (Mar 28, 2018)

Wonderful post. I am a big fan of your site. The job of the writer is to feed reader's interest. Keep it up. This is nice post and provides full information. I prefer to browse this post as a result of I met such a lot of new facts concerning it really. Thanks loads. I bookmark your web log as a result of I found superb info on your web log, Thanks for sharing I agree that reader should want to know what will happen in the book.


----------

